# Found a drop-in disposable water pan liner for WSM



## dward51 (Mar 29, 2019)

As we all know, cleaning the WSM water pan of grease and gunk after a long smoke is always a hassle.  I had previously searched for a disposable aluminum pan that would fit and not found anything suitable.  Like others, I generally used a couple of sheets of heavy duty wide aluminum foil to line mine, but it always seems the funky water leaks under the foil.

Guys, I may have found a pan that will work for some of the 18.5" WSM units.  Especially those who have the older unit and did the Brinkmann charcoal pan mod to double their water capacity.  Mine is a 2005 model and the Brinkmann mod was popular before Weber increased the stock water pan size in the 2009 and forward models.

Campliner makes a disposable aluminum liner for dutch ovens. They come in 14", 12", 10" and 8" diameter. They are 3" tall and have straight sides. The Pre-2009 WSM's stock pan is 14" diameter inside at the top of the pan and it is 3 1/16" deep and is bowl shaped. The Brinkmann charcoal pan that I use for more water capacity (roughly twice the pre-2009 WSM pan size) is 12 7/8" at the top inner edge, 8 1/2" diameter at the bottom and 4 1/2" tall and has straight sides. I'm thinking the 10" pan can be pressed in to fit the bottom and it will give some extra height. In theory it would almost be a perfect fit. If not, the 12" would be plenty big and give some extra height or edge fold over at the top.

I don't know if the Brinkmann charcoal pans will fit the current model 18.5" WSM, but they are 15 1/16" outer diameter and a perfect fit for the pre-2009 WSM 18.5" models (all the pre 2009 were 18.5").  I also don't know if any of these Campliner pans will help those with the newer model 18.5" WSM, but there are still plenty of the older ones out there.

$15.99 on Amazon for 12 of the 10" or 12" models. That's $1.33 per pan with free prime shipping (excluding tax if you have to pay sales tax in your area). Might be worth it IMO.


----------

